# Vinyl/Plotter printer



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm really thinking about buying one. The cost to have someone print them is getting expensive. We've been getting 3-5 sets of plans a week to print.

I'm also getting a free vinyl cutting plotter. This one is free with software. It's free why not. We will mess around and make our yard signs in house with this.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

CD, one thing you really need to consider and analyze is the consumption and cost of the ink when looking at printers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Personally, I rarely print a pdf anymore. I just put it on a large screen display. Scale it to 100% and put a thin piece of paper over it if you want to use a measuring wheel on it.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

PNW Painter said:


> CD, one thing you really need to consider and analyze is the consumption and cost of the ink when looking at printers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have considered the ink costs. For years we would get random prints to print out so we would hit Staples. Since January 1st we have had 10 sets of plans come in and we know there will be more plans set to us this year. I could also offset the ink cost by charging a couple contractors I know to print their plans. 

I have a neighbor at our office who has a plotter they will sell us for $300 with full ink and software. It's an older printer but it will do what we need. 

As for the vinyl cutter that's free so why not. I will make our own yard signs. I don't want to get caught up lettering my vehicle. I have a sign guy for that.



DeanV said:


> Personally, I rarely print a pdf anymore. I just put it on a large screen display. Scale it to 100% and put a thin piece of paper over it if you want to use a measuring wheel on it.


That's how I would do 1 or 2 sets but 10+ no thanks. lol. This is the year of pricing from plans it seems.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

We have an HP T730 plotter and totally worth it. Prints ledger and large paper. Ink is super cheap. Comes in large toner cartridges as well as the small. Paper is cheap too.

We typically use Bluebeam for take offs but always print the plans for on site (we do layout as well as paint so having full sheet is nice. Love the 1/4 sheet ability too


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

checked the price on the printer. Not for me. Adobe has built in measuring tools too, I figured out today, so that makes measuring on the computer even easier.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

We were writing checks for 1-3k a month on plans, it was a no brainer. Ironic part is we moved onward and upward to Bluebeam shortly thereafter. That is the transition that really makes sense if you deal with a lot of plans. Why waste the money and space on paper plans when you can do snap takeoffs? Print the plans when you win the jobs. Problem is the learning curve. I still like electric tape rolling wheels because i can factor fluff into the bids. Problem with completely acurate wall sq ft take offs is they are so precise. Lol. But its really what you eventually need to hone in your true costing. If you can handle running a dozen jobs simultaneously, go digital.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

If you can get a plotter for $300, buy it. I use a 50" monitor in the office to save on printing, there are some prints that have lots of notes where its just easier to print out a 2' by 3' plan and sit at the table and go through it. My plotter doesn't get used often, but when I need it I am glad I can print and have the plans while my mind is still on that job.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> We were writing checks for 1-3k a month on plans, it was a no brainer. Ironic part is we moved onward and upward to Bluebeam shortly thereafter. That is the transition that really makes sense if you deal with a lot of plans. Why waste the money and space on paper plans when you can do snap takeoffs? Print the plans when you win the jobs. Problem is the learning curve. I still like electric tape rolling wheels because i can factor fluff into the bids. Problem with completely acurate wall sq ft take offs is they are so precise. Lol. But its really what you eventually need to hone in your true costing. If you can handle running a dozen jobs simultaneously, go digital.


Tell me more about BlueBeam. So far, it looks like the most affordable option to try for PDF estimating. Is it yearly license or a one time license?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Running 30 day trial now.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

DeanV said:


> Tell me more about BlueBeam. So far, it looks like the most affordable option to try for PDF estimating. Is it yearly license or a one time license?


I use Vu360 for take offs. it's completely free to use.


----------

